# Dayton Huffman Streamline



## John Gailey (Mar 25, 2020)

I never thought I would be participating in this thread.   This thread has cabers performing fantastic work.  I'm posting this because I'm way out of my comfort zone.
The bike had been posted to sell.   It has an original paint frame that in my humble opinion should be maintained.
Quite simply, the bike was too red for me as it stood.  Let the adventure begin.
Looking for a chain ring posted in "Wanted"


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 25, 2020)

One more pic of progress.
I picked a hell of a project to test unproven skills.  Just know that it is being done with love...The main ingredient with any dish.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 26, 2020)

Blackwall tires!!!!


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 26, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Blackwall tires!!!!



Yes, personal preference.  These are new, but what I have.  Will have to score a more age appropriate set down the road.
Still looking for sweetheart chain ring with egg shape detail. Thanks


----------



## JLF (Mar 26, 2020)

Beautiful bike!  Including those in the background!  Will be watching with great interest.


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 26, 2020)

Thank you.
This bike is intended to look distressed as the original paint frame.  I hesitate to get too aggressive with the "aging process".  Just having fun trying something new.
Here is the fender progress.


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 26, 2020)

Hold the phone!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 26, 2020)

Ok now scuff 'em all up!!


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 26, 2020)

That's the plan, only I'll give them scuffs of love.


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 27, 2020)

Quick mock-up of where we stand.
I hope one of my bike brothers will liberate a sweetheart chain ring (egg detail) from their stash.
Cheers


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks for the props guys.
Maybe this is a little more sexy.


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 27, 2020)

Getting a positive response.  Is it the putter stem or the Charmin toilet paper box in the background?


----------



## John Gailey (Apr 10, 2020)

In hindsight, I should never have participated in this thread.  The work you guys do here is remarkable.  I should have posted this under "farting around amateur hour"
The bike however turned out pretty good.  This is it with the exception of a few tweaks down the road.

I'm in search of a 1936 CWC shroud / flat tank bike to acquire.  Cheers


----------



## John Gailey (Apr 11, 2020)

I gotta ask:  Is the blue w/ blackwalls better than the red w/ whitewalls?
The dilemma was killin' me as I was trying to maintain the frames original paint.  Thanks


----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 11, 2020)

I like the new look! You did a great  job in my opinion


----------



## John Gailey (Apr 27, 2020)

This is it!  The final product.  I got nuttin' left.  
(Need a pinch bolt for seat post.)  Other than that, the finished product.  I'm pooped.
There are a number of cabers I want to thank for helping me get this finished.


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 28, 2020)

Looks great , sweet ride , nice job John !!!


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 29, 2020)

@John Gailey  I dig it (Not a red anything fanboy) I liked the white walls better &  so other than maybe adding a little moar distress to the fenders ....it's an improvement & not blasphemy imho. Preferences in taste is subjective but Good Work. Join us Custom & Project guys more often


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 29, 2020)

Nice bike!


----------



## 1motime (Apr 29, 2020)

You got it!


----------



## gorace38 (Apr 30, 2020)

Nice job on that John.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 20, 2020)

Excellent work @John Gailey  Looking good.
Hammerhead


----------

